# Navarre Beach Surf Fishing



## clevesque1118 (Mar 12, 2008)

Went out yesterday morning around 7:30am and fished until 10:00, went back out around 11:30 and fished until 2:30. Not one bite, the guys down about 500 yards caught one bull red. Can anyone tell me what I should be using to catch reds?


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Fresh shrimp does me well at the beach.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Jacko is right on with the shrimp. When they're on the prowl they will just about eat anything. sandfleas, shrimp (live or dead, old or fresh), pin fish, croakers, finger mullet.Hell I"ve caught em on cut bait too. I think when at the beach it's location,location,location. If you dont catch anything in one spot after 30 mins. to an hour, or less,move down the beach a ways. Sometimes it can make all the difference. good luck. We'll be looking for ya pics :takephoto


----------

